# mei tai or Ergo?? which one



## ohiomommy1122 (Jul 7, 2006)

i want a front carrier sling DD has outgrown her hotsling and I dont care for the wise woman and the moby wrap is to stretchy for her 25 lb butt so I was going to get a mei tai or ergo but cannot decide I have low back pain and plus dd id heavy so im wondering which would be more comfy???


----------



## samantha546 (Aug 4, 2005)

I honestly think an ERGO would be better than a Mei Tai (especially for a heavier baby) but that's just my opinion. We have a mei tai and while it is great, I can't stand the tying, especially when we're out. The ERGO is fast, easy and very comfortable. It really comes down to personal preference.


----------



## mommy2abigail (Aug 20, 2005)

I have both, and I would definately say go for a Mei Tei. They are available with padded straps if you need them for a heavier baby, and also with buckles, so you eliminate tying. I just think the fabric seat is much more comfortable for baby than the Ergo seat. Not to mention the great assortment of colors and designs! Plus, you can get a Mei Tei for about half the price, depending on the style you choose. Seriously, my lightly padded Mei Tei is much more comfortable for me and my toddler than my ergo. And it's just as easy to get on and off. And I get alot of comments on it, because it doesn't look so mainstream. HTH


----------



## ohiomommy1122 (Jul 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2abigail* 
I have both, and I would definately say go for a Mei Tei. They are available with padded straps if you need them for a heavier baby, and also with buckles, so you eliminate tying. I just think the fabric seat is much more comfortable for baby than the Ergo seat. Not to mention the great assortment of colors and designs! Plus, you can get a Mei Tei for about half the price, depending on the style you choose. Seriously, my lightly padded Mei Tei is much more comfortable for me and my toddler than my ergo. And it's just as easy to get on and off. And I get alot of comments on it, because it doesn't look so mainstream. HTH

there are so many meitais out there which brand/ type would you suggest I have not seen any with buckles?
Thanks


----------



## rzberrymom (Feb 10, 2005)

Quote:

I have not seen any with buckles?
For a Mei Tai with buckles, there's:

Beco: www.ecobabies.com
Tentoes Click: www.tentoes.com
Loveseat Buckle Tie: www.madisonbabywearing.com

I'm sure there's more, but that's all I can think of. They're kind of a cross between a MT and an Ergo.


----------



## Brinda (Oct 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rzberrymom* 
For a Mei Tai with buckles, there's:

Beco: www.ecobabies.com
Tentoes Click: www.tentoes.com
Loveseat Buckle Tie: www.madisonbabywearing.com

I'm sure there's more, but that's all I can think of. They're kind of a cross between a MT and an Ergo.

I love my tentoes click!


----------

